# Need prayers for my baby girl!!



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

On tues 25th we found out my daughter Lillyana has Acute lymphoblastic leukemia (ALL). We are here at the hospital ad have started chemo treatments. Please everyone keep her in prayers! If u want to help and donate here is the site Help Lillyana Fight Cancer by Janae Rock Mcculloch - GoFundMe. Looks to be 2 1/2 year process with treatments but docs say the outcome is a 90% CURE rate! Lilly is now going great eating, playing, and taking her meds like a champ! Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Will most def say a prayer for this precious little girl.....I wish and hope the best for her and your family.....stay strong and keep faith and god close


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Gonna say a prayer for her, as a parent it bothers me to see my kids sick. I can only imagine what you are going through. Stay strong and know that things happened for a reason that only God knows.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Will keep her and your family in our prayers.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

hope everythings gona be ok will send my prayers


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Prayers sent tonight brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

prayers an best wishes , my youngest son was dia with hodgkins at 13, st judes took him on an put him thru ,what appeared to be h-ll to me an we had our share of frightfull axperances during the treatment periods ,but the bottom line hes in his mid 30s now an has had yearly check ups with no problems or set backs, i know it will be hard on her an you so i pray for all ,keep postive treatment methods have come along way since late 80s


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Prayer sent. I hope she responds well to the treatments. It sounds like there's hope at least. I hate hearing about sick babies man.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for their prayers because they have worked!!! She had bone marrow taken last Thursday and received the results yesterday....my baby girl has NO cancer cells in her body as of now!!! It is still going to be a long road with the maintenance treatment portion being 2 years and not to say the cancer cannot come back within that time frame. For now she is in remission and praying for the disease NOT to return!! thank you everyone again for your prayers and donations!!!! We all could not have made it through without help from you!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

That's great news will still keep in my prayers

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

aww man she is absalutley adorable! my son jake and i send our prayers. and that is awesome news! i showed him the pics and he said in a 6 yr old concerned voice .." dad, maybe i should let her ride my 4- whee-wer, so she feels better" kids.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

^ that's great!! I actually took her around the yard today and She was laughing the entire time. She absolutely love the Avt and the mower....I don't take her while I'm actually mowing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Great news!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## rebel1416 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## LiftedCamoTony (Mar 27, 2014)

over her heart for her nephew so our prayers are with you also.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

LiftedCamoTony said:


> over her heart for her nephew so our prayers are with you also.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk



That's great thank everyone!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

So glad to hear everything is going well. All my best to your family


----------

